# Adopt in MI



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am willing to let these go for free to a good home, I just want to concentrate on my English fans for now and could use the room for new tenants untill I finish my new loft but it taking longer then I thought and babies are getting big to FAST lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely, are they a couple?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am not sure, at one time I thought one was cooing but now they are both pretty quite. I got them in early spring and he said they where about 3 months old so maybe there just a little young to know for sure. They are pretty that is why I bought them, If I left them at the flea market I know where they would have ended up. I can't save them all so I don't go to market very often. I paid seven dollars a peice for them but at the end of the day I could have got them for $3.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

How expensive would it be to ship them to MN? Are they tame?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am not sure I have never shipped before just recieved some Pheasent chicks before. I know you would need to send me a box and then I do believe it would be by the pound for over night at the post office, Maybe others could help answer this better for us.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*hmmmmm.....*

i didn't see the photo, but i went and looked at your collection of photos, are you referring to the 'mysteries' and the 'blue atlas'? maybe my boy needs a pal other than me....... i'm in northeast ohio, west side of cleveland.....


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*To Liz*

Now you have got me feeling bad for your little friend needing a friend. You also have me wondering what could be wrong with your company. Well I don't think I will be letting the trumpeters for adoption, they have a home for life even if he does fly by and hit me in the face before I even see him coming (hurts LOL). The birds in ? are # seven in my album>Kevin


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*whoa!*

he's done that/??? shame on him! and man he must be QUICK! 

trust me, i am allllll about my boy, he sleeps in my bed for cryin' out loud!  yeah, i'm a pigeon nut.....he won me over. 

i'm gonna go look in your album, - but the 'mystery' birds are drop dead gorgeous! is that what they are? trumpeters? beauuuuuutiful.


----------

